# Motobu Choiiki Self Defense



## Victor Smith (Jan 20, 2013)

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2013/01/being-isshinryu-practitioner-ha\
ving.html


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a video that was done at one of the Tracy's Kenpo "Gathering of Eagles".  They brought in Chosei Motobu and he performed Naihanchi Shodan/NiDan and demonstrated and explained the 12 kumite techniques.  Also, was that they 12 techniques were not the only ones that Motobu taught, but those were the ones shown in his famous book.

It's great seeing the older stuff preserved and demonstrated so we can see our roots and understand things better.


----------

